# Anyone know a good body man?



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

We haven't had much luck with vehicles lately. 










Happened Friday 6pm heading to the downtown celebration. Lady turns out in front of me, not even a prayer to get it stopped in time. Caused the car next to us to hit our passenger side where my wife was sitting. Daughter was sitting behind me and our friends daughter was in the middle of the back seat. Everyone is ok a few bruises and a lot of rattled nerves, in our car and the one who it us. The lady who turned out in front of me went to the hospital, no insurance, or license that we know of. Was not speaking English at the scene to anyone. :furious:

Picking up a new (used) car tonight. 

Everyone in our car was wearing seat belts, the lady who hit us was also. It is unknown if the lady who turned out in front of us was or not, I do not recall seeing her wearing one when I went to ask if she was ok. This is the 2nd serious accident I've been in where the seat belt has saved my life or from getting seriously hurt.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

1985gt said:


> We haven't had much luck with vehicles lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bates Collision. They do excellent work. You won't be sorry. :thumbsup:
http://www.batescc.com/


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Bates Collision. They do excellent work. You won't be sorry. :thumbsup:
> http://www.batescc.com/


I told my wife even if they fixed it we would be looking for a new one anyway. 5 air bags deployed and with the body damage it would be well over the replacement cost of the car. 

I hate hate hate car shopping. When it's my dime that is, I have no issues buying trucks for the company though. :laughing:


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

1985gt said:


> I told my wife even if they fixed it we would be looking for a new one anyway. 5 air bags deployed and with the body damage it would be well over the replacement cost of the car.
> 
> I hate hate hate car shopping. When it's my dime that is, I have no issues buying trucks for the company though. :laughing:


I know. I was just messin' with ya. :yes: After all, you did ask? :laughing:

I am glad to hear y'all are alright. Good luck in your search.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Dang ,that looked like a nice car--glad everyone is okay---


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Dang ,that looked like a nice car--glad everyone is okay---


It was! I've since found out the other drive did in fact have insurance. So I guess they can fight it out, our insurance has offered us a pretty fair amount. 

Picked up the wife's new (used) one last night. I keep telling her it looks like a mini van.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I still find it hard to fathom being able to have a car legally registered without insurance. Here, you can not get plates without proof of insurance and if you allow the insurance to lapse the troopers will show up at your house and confiscate the plates. (Just ask my brother about that)


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

danpik said:


> I still find it hard to fathom being able to have a car legally registered without insurance. Here, you can not get plates without proof of insurance and if you allow the insurance to lapse the troopers will show up at your house and confiscate the plates. (Just ask my brother about that)


You have to have insurance to get plates here also, but if it lapses no one will know until you are pulled over even then you have a chance of them not knowing.

It's pretty sad but it happens fairly often, people get a short period of insurance just to get plates or renew them and then don't pay until they have to do it again.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

1985gt said:


>


Hey, nice mini-van :laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad you are okay boss. 

Stay safe and keep saying those prayers. God does like you and is looking out.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been hit at least 2 times by some one else ( they did not have insurance ) . My insurance covered it , but I was out the deductible , both times .

Wish our state would go to no fault . After all , what it amounts to is I am just insuring myself . And every one else on the road ( including those that have no insurance ) .

But , in all honesty , we have been hit by some one that did have insurance , too .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

nap said:


> Hey, nice mini-van :laughing:


:thumbsup:



Windows on Wash said:


> Glad you are okay boss.
> 
> Stay safe and keep saying those prayers. God does like you and is looking out.


Either that or his building up to the big finale! We sure did have him looking over us that day. 



WyrTwister said:


> I have been hit at least 2 times by some one else ( they did not have insurance ) . My insurance covered it , but I was out the deductible , both times .
> 
> Wish our state would go to no fault . After all , what it amounts to is I am just insuring myself . And every one else on the road ( including those that have no insurance ) .
> 
> ...


We have uninsured motorist coverage, plus accident forgiveness so we are covered on those two ends. Accidents are such a pain in the rear, I wonder if I can get compensated for having to deal with it. :laughing:


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

We have ( I think ) uninsured motorist coverage . Do not know about accident forgiveness ?

I do remember very vividly paying our deductible on our car at least twice . :-(

God bless
Wyr


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

We will have to pay our deductible on this accident, since we found out the other driver does in fact have insurance we *should* get it back. But doing it this way was much easier on me then when I was hit in my truck and did all the leg work on my own.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes , I heard that too & never heard another peep form our insurance company . Or received a cent from any one , towards our deductible .

As I said , I would like to give no-fault a try . But doubt it will happen in our state . The lawyers would loose too much business .

God bless
Wyr


----------

